# Hans Suter Park - Corpus Christi



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello All, 

Stopped by the nature park down the street today and took a few pictures to celebrate Koru's birthday! Happy belated birthday Koru!

Thanks for sharing your photos everyone, I really enjoy them.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that off of Nile or close to it?? I lived there almost 5 years ago...and it looks kinda of familiar. They were doing quite a bit of work on that road or whatever it was going towards TAMU-CC.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what better way to celebrate a birthday than by taking photos! thank you! and thank you for sharing your results. that first image is absolutely stunning. a wall hanger for sure. 

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

The second one is a cool shot...


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice Shots


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, I love that first one - Awesome!!
But did anyone else notice the fact that it looks like #1 has a hook and soft plastic of some sort under it's right wing?
Or maybe it's my imagination...


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Camo - Yes, this is the park at the intersection of Ennis Joslin and Nile. Nice quiet place and close to my home.

And Fishn2, we've named the bird in the first picture "Lucky"!! You're right about the plastic worm in his wing, not sure that we can help him without hurting him, but I know for sure that he doesn't have any monofilament wrapped around his wing! 
But something else you can't tell from the picture is that this bird is missing a foot! Since he seems to get along o.k., we call him "Lucky". We have a bunch of pictures of him since he seems to frequent the same spot and lets us get very close to him.

Tom - DBG


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful photos. Great clarity and defenition.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

what kind of bird is that in the third picture? I got photos of a pair of them 2 years ago, but I never knew what kind of bird they were.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

The third picture is a "Mexican Eagle" or a Caracara, a member of the Falcon family. I kept waiting for him to swoop down and catch a mouse or snake, but had to leave before he found a meal. 

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Is that a plastic (lure) in the wing in picture one?


----------

